# 'dhcp-start-failed' - Bug in NetworkManager 1.0.2

## Fitzcarraldo

I was using net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.0, and networking worked.

Then net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2 appeared in the Portage tree as stable, and I merged it. KDE Notifications now displays the following message after start-up:

 *Quote:*   

> Wired interface (enp4s0f1)
> 
> DHCP failed to start

 

and the syslog-ng message log shows:

```
May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  Auto-activating connection 'eth0'.

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: starting connection 'eth0'

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: client_start: assertion 'priv->client_type != 0' failed

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  Disabling autoconnect for connection 'eth0'.

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <warn>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: failed for connection 'eth0'

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]
```

The crux of the problem appears to be:

```
May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: client_start: assertion 'priv->client_type != 0' failed

May 20 12:17:15 clevow230ss NetworkManager[2522]: <info>  (enp4s0f1): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]
```

If I revert to NetworkManager 1.0.0 the problem disappears.

Anyone else seeing this?

EDIT Sat 23 May 15:17:19 BST 2015: Removed the '?' from the thread title, as it is a bug.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

With NetworkManager 1.0.2 the file /etc/resolv.conf contains only:

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by NetworkManager
```

Whereas with NetworkManager 1.0.0 the file contains:

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by NetworkManager

search home

nameserver 192.168.1.254
```

If I merge net-dns/openresolv (which has never been installed before, and I assume would have been merged automatically had the USE flag resolvconf been set):

```
# eix -I openresolv

[I] net-dns/openresolv

     Available versions:  3.6.1 ~3.6.2 ~3.7.0 {selinux}

     Installed versions:  3.6.1(14:46:32 20/05/15)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            http://roy.marples.name/projects/openresolv

     Description:         A framework for managing DNS information
```

then /etc/resolv.conf is OK again and networking works:

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by NetworkManager

search home

nameserver 192.168.1.254
```

So this looks like the same bug seen in Arch Linux:

NetworkManager upgrade to 1.0.2 broke DNS

NetworkManager update broke domain name resolving for me and how I fixed it

and already fixed in Arch Linux:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1526641#p1526641

 *outschi wrote:*   

> I had this issue too. Because I use my laptop at different locations the method to copy /ect/resolv.conf.temp does not work for me.
> 
> Installing openresolv worked.
> 
> After upgrading to 1.0.2-3 I do not need openresolv anymore. Thanks for the quick bugfix to Jan Stefens and all others working on it.

 

EDIT: I've filed a bug report: Bug 549970 - 'dhcp-start-failed' in NetworkManager 1.0.2

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

The Debian folks have been having the same problem: Bug#784587: network-manager: does not set up resolv.conf and Debian developer Michael Biebl seems to know the reason. If you follow that Debian thread you'll see that NetworkManager developer Dan Williams chips in and says NetworkManager will be modified. So a new version should to be out shortly (I hope).

Anyway, for the time being I have found a work-around in my case:

1. Stop NetworkManager using dhcpcd and go back to using dhclient (according to the Arch Linux developers, dhcpcd is problematic: Disable dhcpcd support - comes with too many bugs)

2. Merge net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2 with USE flag resolvconf set, to pull in net-dns/openresolv

3. Modify /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf to add the line 'rc-manager=resolvconf' and change 'dhcp=dhcpcd' to 'dhcp=dhclient' as shown below:

```
[main]

plugins=keyfile

rc-manager=resolvconf

dhcp=dhclient

no-auto-default=*

[keyfile]

hostname=clevow230ss
```

So NetworkManager 1.0.2 on my Clevo notebook now is installed like so:

```
$ eix -I networkmanager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.9.8.10-r1 0.9.10.1_pre20141101 1.0.0 1.0.2 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit (+)dhclient (+)dhcpcd gnutls +introspection +modemmanager ncurses +nss +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.0.2(19:02:29 22/05/15)(bluetooth consolekit dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp resolvconf wext wifi zeroconf -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls -selinux -systemd -teamd -test -vala KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         Universal network configuration daemon for laptops, desktops, servers and virtualization hosts
```

and /etc/resolv.conf now contains the following:

```
# Generated by resolvconf

search home

nameserver 192.168.1.254
```

instead of being generated by NetworkManager itself (see the /etc/resolv.conf my previous post).

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Here's an even better way of getting around the bug in NetworkManager 1.0.2 without needing to resort to setting the resolvconf USE flag and installing net-dns/openresolv: use Debian developer Michael Biebl's patch (also used by an Arch Linux developer to fix networkmanager-1.0.2 in Arch Linux):

```
--- a/src/dns-manager/nm-dns-manager.c

+++ b/src/dns-manager/nm-dns-manager.c

@@ -782,13 +782,16 @@ update_dns (NMDnsManager *self,

 

 #ifdef NETCONFIG_PATH

    if (success == FALSE) {

+      g_clear_error (error);

       success = dispatch_netconfig (searches, nameservers,

                                     nis_domain, nis_servers, error);

    }

 #endif

 

-   if (success == FALSE)

+   if (success == FALSE) {

+      g_clear_error (error);

       success = update_resolv_conf (searches, nameservers, error);

+   }

 

    /* signal that resolv.conf was changed */

    if (success)
```

I just copied the patch file into the directory /etc/portage/patches/net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2/ so that epatch_user in the networkmanager-1.0.2 ebuild would use it:

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2/

# cp Fix-falling-back-in-the-resolv.conf-methods.patch /etc/portage/patches/net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2/
```

Then I reverted the changes to make NM use resolvconf that I mentioned in my previous post (I left dhclient, rather than dhcpcd, as the DHCP client, though):

1. Merge networkmanager-1.0.2 with USE="-resolvconf" so it now is installed as follows:

```
# eix -I networkmanager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.9.8.10-r1 0.9.10.1_pre20141101 1.0.0 1.0.2 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit (+)dhclient (+)dhcpcd gnutls +introspection +modemmanager ncurses +nss +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.0.2(14:54:25 23/05/15)(bluetooth consolekit dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp wext wifi zeroconf -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls -resolvconf -selinux -systemd -teamd -test -vala KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         Universal network configuration daemon for laptops, desktops, servers and virtualization hosts
```

2. emerge -C openresolv

3. Edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and change the rc-manager parameter to 'none' (or just delete the line completely):

```
[main]

plugins=keyfile

rc-manager=none

dhcp=dhclient

no-auto-default=*

[keyfile]

hostname=clevow230ss
```

And now the patched NM 1.0.2 is back to writing /etc/resolv.conf itself rather than using resolvconf:

```
# Generated by NetworkManager

search home

nameserver 192.168.1.254
```

----------

## blubbi

Hej guys,

not sure if this is related, but I did run into the following issue.

I upgraded today from net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2 (which was working perfectly) to net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2-r1

Version 1.0.2-r1 failed to bring up my network which was set to discover everything via DHCP on both my laptop and desktop machine.

Network manager was no longer able to start the interface although it looked like it figured the offered IP from my DHCP-Server.

Below you can see a connection attempt with net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2-r1

```
Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: starting connection 'StarWLN-Office5'

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <warn>  Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon dbus[3869]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) connection 'StarWLN-Office5' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'StarWLN-Office5'

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  Config: added 'auth_alg' value 'OPEN'

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon dbus[3869]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Jun  6 11:41:14 carbon nm-dispatcher: Dispatching action 'down' for wlan0

Jun  6 11:41:15 carbon /etc/init.d/nfsmount[14255]: nfsmount is deprecated, please migrate as described in the news item: 2015-02-02-nfs-service-changes

Jun  6 11:41:15 carbon /etc/init.d/nfsmount[14256]: This migration script will be removed not sooner than 2015/August/01

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.408049] wlan0: authenticate with 34:31:c4:8a:34:97

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> authenticating

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.415039] wlan0: send auth to 34:31:c4:8a:34:97 (try 1/3)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.417402] wlan0: authenticated

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.417610] wlan0: associate with 34:31:c4:8a:34:97 (try 1/3)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.421662] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 34:31:c4:8a:34:97 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.423194] wlan0: associated

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.423246] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.425074] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.425077] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.425078] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.425081] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.425083] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.425084] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.425086] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.425087] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon kernel: [ 3748.433335] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 20 (23 - 3) dBm as advertised by 34:31:c4:8a:34:97

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'StarWLN-Office5'.

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 14343

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon dhcpcd[14343]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1a:82:a7:6a:00:24:d7:9f:48:b8

Jun  6 11:41:17 carbon dhcpcd[14343]: wlan0: IAID fc:48:25:33

Jun  6 11:41:18 carbon dhcpcd[14343]: wlan0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Jun  6 11:41:18 carbon dhcpcd[14343]: wlan0: offered 10.0.0.101 from 10.0.0.254

Jun  6 11:41:50 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:41:50 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Jun  6 11:41:50 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon dhcpcd[14343]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon dhcpcd[14343]: wlan0: removing interface

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <warn>  (wlan0): DHCPv4 request timed out.

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed unknown -> timeout

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 14343

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed timeout -> done

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) started...

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <warn>  (wlan0): Activation: failed for connection 'StarWLN-Office5'

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.481610] wlan0: deauthenticating from 34:31:c4:8a:34:97 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.489069] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491593] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491598] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491600] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491603] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491606] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491608] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491611] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491614] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491616] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491618] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon kernel: [ 3794.491621] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <warn>  Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun  6 11:42:03 carbon NetworkManager[3889]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected
```

Downgrading to net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2 fixed this issue. Below you can see a successful attempt with net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2:

```

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: starting connection 'StarWLN-Office5'

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) access point 'StarWLN-Office5' has security, but secrets are required.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: config -> need-auth (reason 'none') [50 60 0]

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none') [60 40 0]

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) connection 'StarWLN-Office5' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'StarWLN-Office5'

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Config: added 'auth_alg' value 'OPEN'

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.267802] wlan0: authenticate with 34:31:c4:8a:34:97

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> authenticating

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.273482] wlan0: send auth to 34:31:c4:8a:34:97 (try 1/3)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.274963] wlan0: authenticated

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.275208] wlan0: associate with 34:31:c4:8a:34:97 (try 1/3)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.278854] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 34:31:c4:8a:34:97 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.280160] wlan0: associated

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.280216] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.282273] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.282276] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.282277] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.282279] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.282281] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.282283] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.282285] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.282286] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> completed

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'StarWLN-Office5'.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jun  6 11:53:14 carbon kernel: [   89.317614] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 20 (23 - 3) dBm as advertised by 34:31:c4:8a:34:97

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>    address 10.0.0.101

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>    plen 24

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>    expires in 86400 seconds

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>    gateway 10.0.0.254

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>    nameserver '10.0.0.254'

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>    domain name 'fritz.box'

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>    ntp server '10.0.0.254'

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed unknown -> bound

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Commit) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) started...

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> ip-check (reason 'none') [70 80 0]

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) complete.

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: ip-check -> secondaries (reason 'none') [80 90 0]

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none') [90 100 0]

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Policy set 'StarWLN-Office5' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  Writing DNS information to /sbin/resolvconf

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: successful, device activated.

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon nm-dispatcher: Dispatching action 'up' for wlan0

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[7717]: status: inactive

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[7729]: status: inactive

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user tss by (uid=0)

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon TDDL[7776]: TrouSerS ioctl: (25) Inappropriate ioctl for device

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon TDDL[7776]: TrouSerS Falling back to Read/Write device support.

Jun  6 11:53:17 carbon TCSD[7807]: TrouSerS trousers 0.3.10: TCSD up and running.

Jun  6 11:53:26 carbon ntpdate[7806]: step time server 192.53.103.108 offset -0.002622 sec

Jun  6 11:53:46 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Jun  6 11:53:46 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Jun  6 11:53:46 carbon NetworkManager[4836]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

```

Anyone has a clue what the -r1 release changed? I already posted this as a bug here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551358

Greetings,

Bjoern

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

The change was:

```
# Partially revert commit that breaks dhcpcd detection, bug #549970

epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-1.0.2-configure-dhcpcd.patch
```

and the above-mentioned new patch file by Gentoo developer Pacho Ramos can be viewed here.

Have you tried using dhclient instead of dhcpcd? It worked for me with networkmanager-1.0.2 and it also works with networkmanager-1.0.2-r1 too.

----------

## blubbi

Hej,

no I didn't try dhclient. I am used to DHCPCD and some times you just have to use it from cmd so I would rather like to stick with it and avoid installing both.

For now I masked -r1 and will wait what the future brings.

Cheers,

Bjoern

----------

